# 2 Free Adult Leucs



## radthereptile (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to put this here but I can't post in the frog classified section.

I have two free Leucs that I am giving away in the Maryland area. I have ha them for over a year and they are doing great. Sadly, I keep them at my job and will be changing employers come June. I can't take the tank with me as it is too heavy so I must let the frogs go. I'm not sure on the sex of the frogs as I've only been keeping them as pets. Anyone in the Maryland area who can give them a good home is free to come pick them up. I'll even give you my fly cultures so you can feed them if you need.


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

Pm sent. I'm in pa


----------



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

Are they still available?


----------

